# Star Trek



## blhowes (Apr 22, 2006)

Can you believe it. I'm at home working, the kids are watching one of their shows. One show ends, and the next one starts, and I hear the familiar sound of the 'old Star Trek'. I use to love that show - haven't seen it in years.

This is the one where Spock is being court marshalled for taking over the ship and bringing his old captain, Captain Pike, back into a forbidden zone to a forbidden planet. Remember?

Talk to you later. The shows back on!


----------



## Herald (Apr 22, 2006)

Simple pleasures....huh?


----------



## blhowes (Apr 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> Simple pleasures....huh?


Yes. The older I get the more I seem to enjoy 'childhood pleasures'. It was neat to see my youngest one (seeing it for the first time) getting into it as well, trying to figure out how it was going to turn out.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 22, 2006)

uh Star Trek is awsome cant wait till I can afford to by all 3 seasons on dvd!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 22, 2006)

Live long and prosper!


----------



## blhowes (Apr 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Live long and prosper!


It would seem the logical thing for me to say would be, "You too"

[Edited on 4-22-2006 by blhowes]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 22, 2006)

I use to be a big Trekkie. When I was in high school, one station had 3 hours straight of Star Trek on Saturday. The original , then Next generation, then Deep Space 9. Those were very lazy days  Deep Space 9 got boring after a while though. Only so much you can do on an immoble space station. Voyager was cool for a while too until they started getting religious and repetitive....


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 23, 2006)

dont knock ds9 that show was the best!!!!!!!!

You must of missed the dominion war!!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 23, 2006)

I remember a computer course I took in college...one day we were left a note on the door saying everyone was to meet in the college theatre for the latest movie. Half the class turned around and went home. I got down there and they were just starting up the new movie they got in...the one where the Kirk and the original crew run into the Next Generation crew.

Not only did I get to see the latest ST movie  for the first time, we found out the teacher was taking role on who showed up in the theatre...those that had gone home were marked absent


----------



## Tirian (Apr 23, 2006)

So did you have to be able to remodulate a lateral sensor array to pass your exam? Maybe even know how to initiate a system wide level 2 diagnostic...?



Matt


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 23, 2006)

oo-oo! or change out a depleted dylithium crystal?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 24, 2006)

Ohhh, I wish! Those would have been so much more interesting than discussing the history of computers (all of which was old news to me, no pun intended, considering I grew up with a computer geek and we had home computers, card readers, etc since the early 1980's...anyone remember the Z100?).


----------



## Calvibaptist (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Matthew Glover_
> So did you have to be able to remodulate a lateral sensor array to pass your exam? Maybe even know how to initiate a system wide level 2 diagnostic...?
> 
> 
> ...



Or maybe to re-create a gateway from your reality to the warp bubble that has ensnared your mother!


----------

